# Désactivé le code dans IOS7



## jpa67 (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour - Dans la nouvelle version IOS je n'arrive pas à désactiver la demande de code systématique quand j'allume l'Ipad
Il me semble que cela devrait se trouver dans "Général" mais je ne trouve pas
A moins que cela soit obligatoire à présent
Merci de vos réponses - Cordialement  jpa

.


----------



## Oizo (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est dans les réglages "Général", puis "Verrouillage par code", entrez le code et vous pourrez mettre sur "Jamais".


----------

